# minimum temperature to re-liquefy honey



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

105 degrees F will slowly liquify most crystallized honey. At 120 degrees, flavor is affected but it liquifies a lot faster. You can do the job with a candy thermometer and a large water bath canner in a pinch. If you are talking about more than half a dozen quarts of honey, consider placing them in the rear window of a car with windows rolled up on a sunny day. One caution, if the lids are not TIGHT it can overflow and make a mess. Sit the jars on a tray if you try this. Honey can be liquified in a microwave by placing open quart jars inside and microwaving until temperatures are warm enough to dissolve the crystals. Warning that it is easy to overheat honey in a microwave so check often until you find the right settings. My microwave will liquify a quart of honey with exactly 2 minutes on high. I have to take the jar out and stir it with a butter knife after a minute to spread the heat. This method also can affect flavor if the temperature is too high.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

My plastic bears get sad and start to bow if I put them into the microwave. Tried it. 
They aren't microwave safe.
Then we tried putting them into a camping cooler with a heating pad on low overnight.
Bingo! 
It even works on chunk honey in glass jars.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

My wife has a very nice double oven that has a proof setting for dough. 115 degrees. Works like a champ.


----------

